# Strange Spots on Cichlid - Diagnostic help needed



## mark4785 (12 Aug 2012)

I have recently opened a thread (found here: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22841 ) in which co2 issues have lead to unfortunate stress on my tank inhabitants due to increased pressures to increase co2 injection rates in order to keep plants thriving. It would appear that my German Blue Ram has developed a disease. I have a good idea of what it is but I was wondering if somebody else could chip in and say what they think is wrong with the fish.

Here is a picture of the ill fish:






The spot on the face is on both sides in the exact same position.


----------



## Danny (13 Aug 2012)

All I can see is the metallic blue colouring? If that is what you mean it is natural colouration.


----------



## nry (13 Aug 2012)

As above, I see a really nice looking ram with lovely blue spots   Like this:

http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Dwa ... mBlue1.jpg


----------



## RudeDogg1 (13 Aug 2012)

a nice little female


----------



## GHNelson (13 Aug 2012)

Hi
Above the left eye there is a mark/spot/lump.
hoggie


----------



## mark4785 (13 Aug 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Above the left eye there is a mark/spot/lump.
> hoggie



The rest of the ram is fine, but has Hogan said, theres a white spot above the eye. The exact same spot is in existence on the other side of the fish in the same place.

It's very hard to see but if you look closely it should be possible to ID the issue. I think I'm dealing with the advanced stages of hole-in-the-head and i'll give her around another 2 months to live, presuming the metronidazole (anti-parasite & anti-biotic) doesn't take effect.


----------



## sr20det (14 Aug 2012)

Interesting. Never heard of hith before

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

Treatment advice there. Maybe relocate to treatment tank.


----------



## mark4785 (14 Aug 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Interesting. Never heard of hith before
> 
> http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html
> 
> Treatment advice there. Maybe relocate to treatment tank.



I've read just about every HITH article there is and had a qualified vet around many times every time HITH has cropped up. Seems to be linked to stress and old-age in the german blue ram; in my case it's fish-stress caused by me messing about with the co2 regulator to try and get my plants growing properly. The link you provided shows much larger fish which seem to recover from it when the owner has handled it and applied metronidazole to the affected site and also mixed it into a food paste.

GBR's are so small that the treatment could be easily applied to the wrong place (i.e. the gills or eyes) and they respond by dying to anaesthetic so its impossible to even calm them down before applying treatment. As for food, i've tried injecting anti-biotic/anti-parasite medication into blood worms with a syringe (as advised by a Vet) and it's just futile.

I was just keeping my fingers crossed that the fact that the two white spots are in the exact same position on either side of the face that it could have been some other disease that somebody would recognise but it looks like HITH/Hexamita yet again!!!


----------



## mark4785 (18 Aug 2012)

Update: Ram is still eating and spot is healing up. Some other spots have appeared though.


----------



## mark4785 (24 Aug 2012)

Ram seems to be recovering now! Spots are no longer spreading.


----------

